# المروءة



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
هل يصح أن نصف امرأة بالمروءة ، كأن نقول أنها ذات مروءة ، أو أنها قليلة المروءة ، أو عديمة المروءة؟ 
أم أن هذا الوصف خاص بالرجال فقط؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ولما تظن أن المروءة محصورة على الرجال فقط؟
يقول ابن منظور أن المروءة هي كمال الرجولة، إلا أنني أظن أن وصفه لها غير دقيق إذ غيره من علماء اللغة لا يربطها بالرجولة بل بمكارم الأخلاق لأن المروءة تصف مكارم الأخلاق وهذا ينطبق على الرجل والمرأة. أظن أن ابن منظور يقصد بالرجولة الأخلاق لا المعنى الحرفي للرجولة - أي لا أظنه يقصد ما يتعلق بجنس الرجل لأنه لو قصد هذا لاختلف تفسيره للكلمة عن غيره من العلماء


----------



## Mejeed

لم أقصد المروءة من جهة المعنى طبعا ، ففي الواقع هنالك نساء أكثر مروءة من كثير من الرجال ، ولكن سؤالي كان من جهة اللفظ ، لأني لا أذكر أنه قد مر بي استعمال هذه اللفظة لأجل هذا المعنى بما يخص النساء ، فاحتملت وجود لفظة أخرى لها نفس المعنى تخصهن.


----------



## Mahaodeh

فهمت ما تقصد. المروءة ليست صفة بحد ذاتها، بل هي اسم للصفة مثلها مثل الشهامة والدناءة والبخل والكرم والمعرفة والجهل
حسب لسان العرب، الصفة منها مريء: يُقال رجل مَريء وإمرأة مريئة على وزن فعيل.


----------



## Mejeed

جزيتم خيرا.


----------

